# Crappy signal at work is killing my battery



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Is there anything I can do? Doesn't matter what rom I'm on or shutting off 4g. My battery drains like nobody's business. I was fully charged at 730a and am now at 34%, on extended battery! !! Currently running eclipse 2.1 on 902 if that matters.

Short of shutting down all data and basically having a dumbphone at work, any other ideas????

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Go to settings/wireless & networks/mobile networks and put it in cdma only mode


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Already Did that. Seems even 3g signal is bad and its killing battery by constantly searching for a signal?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No wi-fi at work?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Not that I can connect my bionic to.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

try maximum battery saver in battery modes.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

If your not extremely reliant on social notifications and email checks you could try disabling background data. It will disable data when the screen is off and once you wake the device it will reconnect instantly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I use juice defender ultimate. There are tons of options, and it has really saved me, I am a painting contractor and I do a lot of work out in the sticks where signal is very poor. I have a standard battery, and unless I'm playing games all day, I can go all day on a single charge. If it becomes a major issue for you, try talking your boss into buying a signal repeater for work. They are a bit costly, but they might get you a bit more signal. I have never used one personally, but have heard that they can help a lot. (No I'm not talking about the gold sticker you stick behind your battery, this is an actual device)


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting... wonder if JD would work on ICS?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

The best way to save battery is to kill background data and use cdma only. That's probably what I should do at work but I can leave it plugged in all day so its not a big deal. You can even use juice defender to turn off data when the screen is off and stuff if you aren't using it. That could save you a large bit of battery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

I put mine on airplane mode while in at work. Then just hit a toggle button on my home screen when I exit the building. Your phone will continue to search for a better phone signal if it less than 3 bars. That's why it drains so fast. U can still have wifi on with airplane mode too if u want.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

